# Casting from an original carving



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Would anyone like to follow along?*

Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.

Many newbies have since joined and I am wondering if anyone would like to follow the molding and casting process of my carved gourd from it's present to the bronze foundry?

If not, that's okay but it has started now so I just thought I'd ask for some of you who wrote to me saying you were entering the same world of casting from your originals.

This series will also be on my Facebook page for any of my FB friends.


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes, sounds very interesting. Thanks Jordan.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I Will be watching.

Thanks!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Jordan, It sounds like a woundrous and curious adventure, I will be looking forward to it!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I will be following along.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I'm not new but count me in.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes, Jordan, we'd love to come along on your journey (and learn a bunch along the way). Thanks for your willingness to share your expertise.

L/W


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Count me in as well Jordon…..... this will be very interesting!!!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

A question for you: Is your molding and casting process of the roof bear still available somewhere?

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Lights!

Camera!

Action!

Thank you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed,... I'm watching


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes-sir-ree!!!! Count me in too! Thank you for offering to do this Jordan! 

Sheila


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love to follow along, totally interested.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Okay then, I think that's good enough for me. I'll be posting first pictures shortly and Lightweightlady, I have no clue where it is - I have since changed computers and have somehow misplaced it.


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Would love to see the process.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching!!
Thanks!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I am in and still have a lot to learn .

Kiefer


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I saw your #2 before this one, so I'll just wait for the #3


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


Yes please


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Would anyone like to follow along?*
> 
> Years ago I showed you the molding and casting process of a roof bear.
> 
> ...


I'm in the loop late, but will be very interested to follow along the process. Thanks, Ron


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Rubber mold inside the vessel*

Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!

Each coat has to be a different colour so you know you've covered all areas. It is a brush on rubber however it still remains kind of soft and floppy until it sets up in about 30 minutes so I must keep turning the gourd. It should be brushed on in thinner coats than I use however I'm impatient and it's too hard to get a brush inside of this.

And by the way - there were holes right through the top tabs? I had to fill those with putty otherwise the mold would not come off later. However, silicone is very forgiving so other than a thin clear coat of Krylon, I did not prepare my gourd with anything prior to applying the rubber. Neither do I when I take a casting from wood.

At this point I have used about 8 cups of rubber and have wasted about 1 cup of that on drippage and leftovers after pot life.










After the rubber dries (in about an hour in a warm temp room) utensils are easy to clean and peel and ready for use.










I do not promote particular companies however I have favourable results with Smooth-On products.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
Off to google smooth-on.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


You really have to get gooey don't you?

Interesting procedure…

Thank you.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Joe you don't normally but because the hole of this is not big, I found it easier to use my hand rather than brush which I will use on the outside.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


I think I will just read and watch. I don't see me doing any sculpteds box castings anytime soon…but you sure keep it interesting for other projects.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


wood carver
and
a beautician

how cool !


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Very cool to see this process. Thanks for making us more intelligent Jordan!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Cool Jordon.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Showing another side of you Jordan… Skill on the dremel cutting and wasting…. Now you are creating something back from it. Thanks for the knowhow.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


I think you did the wrong side , the carving is on the outside, what a waste .
Just having fun :]>

Kiefer


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


I used mold builder (liquid rubber) to build 3D molds of small toys that I fill with plaster. once the plaster is hard I peel the rubber mold and my kids color on on them. 
It looks like the same process.

This is exciting.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


How about that, Jordan! I was thinking about casting my Canada goose when finished. I was considering making cast copies because the original is taking so long and once it is sold or given away, I won't have anything left to remind me of it. As you suggested, I stopped counting the time I put into it and just getting everything as close to perfect as I can. I found Smooth-on online and they sent me their lit. I wasn't sure about their product, but I see you using it and it is working well, I will try it as well. Looking great, Jordan. You'll post the finished casting, won't you?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Little Paw , I will indeed post photos of all of the process as well as the finished product(s).

Hope y'all enjoy the journey. Every day this week I will be preparing it so the blogs will not be that far apart.


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


Which Krylon did you use Jordan?
Thanks


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold inside the vessel*
> 
> Here is the carved gourd with 3 coats of rubber on the inside - I will need 4 but it can be turned upside down to drizzle rather than having to smooth it with my hand like the first 3 - and let me tell ya, I was up to my elbows in rubber - so much so that I actually had to shave my arm to get the silicone balls off the hair!
> 
> ...


I used the matte clear finish Harry - I use that on a lot of things as several coats gives me a slight less than satin finish when I don't want a shine.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Rubber mold outside the vessel*

This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.

Periodically a bubble will appear and you must pop it with a pin as that will indicate that the area under the bubble has not received any rubber.

If you notice, I have put a putty border around the bottom as the rubber that drops into the bottom area will act as a type of flange when I pour my casting material from the bottom - but more about that later.

I will also not be cutting the rubber until everything is complete which is why I'm not concerned with easily removal at this time.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


you are truly an inspiration to us all jordan
showing us how to go
where we have never been before

great work
as usual

thanks !


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Thank you David, not everyone will take an interest but neither would I have when I first started carving. But I have received many letters from LJ's interested in casting their wood projects so I love to share whatever I can. Thank you for the support and appreciation.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Four coats? They must be really thin coats, Jordan. Your boot/goard doesn't look like it has hardly any coats on at all? Off the subject: when I carve fine detail on my bird, I keep a 2" paint brush in my left hand to keep carving surface clear. But I got tired of poking myself in the face with the brush handle, so I sawed off most of the handle, leaving almost an inch of wood and rounded it. Now when I flick sawdust/shaving away, I won't flick my face/eyes with the other end of my brush! I though of this when you mentioned that it was too cramped inside the boot/goard to maneuver a brush.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


I am following this avidly. I working my butt off for my Studio Open this weekend, but the first thing next week is to start casting my clay busts. This is inspiring. thank you


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


It's only one coat as of yet LittlePaw, the end thickness will be about 3/8" and you will not be able to see the flowers.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jordan.
I will never attempt this, but I find it very very interesting.

Thanks for taking the time,
Steve


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Another little trick you might try with bubbles (as long as the mold rubber is not set) is to blow on the bubble through a straw. The carbon dioxide in your breath will sometimes break the bubbles.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Jordan, it's starting to make sense to me now…

When all of this rubber has cured and it's ready to come off, I can see how the Outside will be peeled off… but, I can't see how you're going to get the Inside out. Or are you?

I can then see how you could pour stuff into the mold… but, again, it's the inside part that I can't see yet.

Do you precoat all surfaces with a good NONstick substance so the rubber will easily be removed?

Will the mold be able to be used for multiple copies or just one-time use for one copy?

I find this very interesting and fascinating…

Thank you for the work you're doing documenting it for us.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


So many questions Joe but you will be completely answered by the time it's all finished.

Only a thin clear coat of Krylon was applied to the surface of the gourd, which is quite porous but if I applied too much, the rendering would be too smooth and I want it to look more natural.

The only time I apply a vaseline or mold release is if I butt two pieces of rubber together that I don't want to stick. At this point I want everything to stick together.

With wax, the mold can be used forever although after ten wax-ups for bronzing I would normally destroy the mold so the bronzes remain a limited edition. However, I will also be pouring resin castings as well.

The heat and chemicals from the resin eventually dries and deteriorates the mold so you have to watch that.

Please note - this all looks fine and dandy but the worst is yet to come…you cannot just cut this mold off and pour something into it…as LittelPaw said - it sure looks flimsy. Even after 4 coats, it would indeed be like a piece of Saran Wrap if I just pulled it off so you must be patient as " Creating a Mother Mold" is coming up next.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


OK, Jordan, thank you… I will let you unfold it… you're doing great!


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Wow, I see it taking shape.

Thanks for the tip on vaseline. I never thought of that.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Cool!

Have you considered a vacuum chamber to "pull" out the air bubbles?

Lew


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Yes Lew I do on smaller more intricate designs, but on something this large, any bubbles in the end are relatively easier to carve or melt away from the casting. It's just good practice to look them and use any method available to rid yourself of them.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Rubber mold outside the vessel*
> 
> This is the *FIRST* coat of 4 rubbers coat of the outside of the gourd. The first coat must be thin so you can brush into all of the crevices and undercuts.
> 
> ...


Jonathan - degassing is also used frequently but before I mix the hardener, however they form again if you are using over art that has a number of airy undercuts etc. Basically, it's saying - I don't want to cover that unless you force me so I will go overtop of it, LOL!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*

Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.

Okay then, for those of you NOT familiar with molding, here's something for you to really think about until you see exactly how it happens on tomorrow's blog.

Here is the quandry I faced prior to doing this and because it is a vessel, it is not a typical how-to video you might catch on Youtube.

Firstly, the entire inside and outside texture is what I'm aiming for.

Secondly, the inside of the gourd is wider than the hole at the top and there is no hole at the bottom.

Thirdly, it's fine and dandy to pull a flimsy rubber off of the original, but how do you keep the rubber, both inside and out, completely stable while you pour another liquid substance into it…over and over again with ease?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


That's the part I can't wait to see.

Even for much smaller object I get some deformation.

I never got 3/8 in rubber thickness. When I apply my 5 coats of ruber I get about 1/8. Different material for sure.

Thanks for taking the time and doing that series.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Ian, for small parts, I do not use this same process - I lay half of the object in putty and make a wall around the other half into which I pour a liquid rubber over the figure, covering at least 1/2" past the highest point.
After it's dry, I turn it over, lubricate the rubber and repeat the process for the other half of the figure…using some marbles for register guides.

That amount of rubber on each side is it's own mother mold and would fit and clamp together easily without too much seepage or distorion.

This is only 1.5" tall


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


It is a gourd right? You could just eat it, and you would be left with just the rubber mold.

I will go back to work now.
Steve


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Yes you are Steve - "No rocket surgeon" LOL!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jordan.

I am going to try that.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


This interests me greatly. I have a friend who carves "butter block(?)" for lost wax casting. It's always fascinated me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Oh… that makes sense…

Looks like you'd have to stabilize the center portion by filling it with something to maintain that shape resulting in really maybe two molds… a male for the inside & female for the outside…

No questions… just running-off of the brain… LOL

*I gotta see this happen!*

Thank you Jordan.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


You're very wise Joe…but how do you get the inside hard section out after you've poured something juts as hard into it? Stay tuned.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


You bet I'm interested, Jordan. Even if I don't have any plans to make one, which I co, it is fascinating just to know how ! ! ! It's great that you're willing to share this with us! Thanx ! ! !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


"You're very wise Joe…but *how do you get the inside hard section out after you've poured something juts as hard into it?* Stay tuned."

*That's Your problem! LOL…*

I don't think you're going to cut the works in half like drinking glasses, etc. are done…
(but, maybe you will… I'm waiting…)

I am patiently waiting to see your solution in your good time… no rush here… it's just pounding at my brain… that's all… LOL…

*Seriously… take your time… don't let me RUSH you…* LOL

This is great!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Jonathan, this is one of the ideas I toyed with prior to my solution. I even thought of filling it with water and freezing it then thawing afterwards. Many problems lie there as far as the coldness when you pour your hot wax as it would set up too quickly as well as seepage of water. Also the weight of whatever you put in it, sand or what have you, it would push the inside of the empty rubber to the outside of the empty rubber. Remember my original vessel is only 1/4" thick so I have very little room for distortion.

Good thinking though.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


As an ex-mold maker, I would stabilize the interior section of the mold…..hmmmmmm. nope I think I would rather see what that brilliant mind of yours came up with.
I have used many gallons of the liquid latex in mold making.
Back to chomping at the bit.


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Are you really trying to pickup the detail of the inside of the gourd or just make it a hollow casting in bronze? Build up a hollow wax shell by pouring the molten wax in and out again until you get the desired thickness.

If you must have the interior mold how about packing foundry sand into the hollow cavity. Dig it out to release the inner mold after casting.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


I am wanting to get the interior of the gourd as it is so incredible, thus my choice not to slush the interior. The more I can do and the less the foundry does, the more money I save.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and I have gained lot of information from you Jordan. Just want to join the projection part of the situation… You will cut the bottom part and stretch the rubber to the top by peeling it off… The inside part will be push little bit from the bottom with small hole including the gourd then peeled up to the opening. What will be left is the bottom part with hole. This could be sealed after inserting a heavier wood or plate for it to stand and balance the whole thing…
Ahhh… you made me think a lot, Thanks for my brain exercise.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Creating the Mother Mold - part 1(brainstrain for you)*
> 
> Wow, I never would've thought you guys were so interested and some of you are biting at the bullet to see the progress.
> 
> ...


put it in water?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*

Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!

Imagine if I just pulled the rubber from the piece now, how would I keep it stable enough to pour something into? Thus the mother mold. (Please note: this is my method and by supplying this information, I do not wish to infringe upon styles used by others.)

What you must first remember is that it is made of a heavy non flexible material - I use plastic some use plaster. It will not come off if you apply it around corners so you must divide your sections for easy removal. Here I'm using putty which is not easily stuck to silicone but eventually you can tool it to stay.

I make the putty wall slightly higher to act as a flange to attach any other plastic sections and I will brush the plastic up as high as necessary for clamps or screws or whatever you will use to later adjoin the plastic pieces..

You must apply some type of mold release the the abutments of the plastic as well as the table or you will never get it off - ever!!!

This is the easy part, just wait til the inside!!!

I will add to this blog on this page as the day progresses so keep coming back to check for new pictures.










90 minutes later, the plastic paste is dry and I can remove the putty and the next application will butt up against the hardened plastic - remember the mold release!!!!!










Left side is plastic, right side is still the putty - hard to tell with the similar color


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Interesting for sure as I have a few carvings I would like to make moulds for

looking forward to your blog continuing


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


I have been following a bit to see what develops here….interesting blog for sure.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Vehly vehly intelestink! I'm holding my breath for the next step - on second thought, I better keep breathing so I CAN see your next post, Jordan!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Jordan,

I am trying to summarize for myself. please correct me if I am off.

We have the inside mold and the outside mold then we build the mother mold to keep the outside mold stable during pouring.

We still have not seperated the inside and outside mold from the gourd.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes Ian, I am showing the process of creating the stable mold but I have not yet cut anything away as I don't want to disturb the gourd's original shape at this point. Once I make all of the mother mold pieces, I can then remove everything from the gourd which I will certainly show.
Thanks for following along.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Actually, there will be 5 pieces Jonathan - go figure that one out, LOL!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


*FIVE PIECES!*

OMG!

*This is getting better & better!*

I had a strong feeling that it was going to be TWO…
*... now I HEAR FIVE!*

This… *I gotta SEE!*


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


I thought there may be more because of the inside area…interesting for sure.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


Mornin, got some questions for ya… I have always used plaster, what kind of plastic do you use? What about it appeals to you over plaster?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing a mother mold - Part 1a*
> 
> Today I am isolating a section for the mother mold - also called master mold but what a mother of a job it is!!!!
> 
> ...


I use Plasti - Paste, it dries much quicker than plaster and is less breakable.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Constructing the mother mold part 1b*

Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.










But what about the inside? If I removed the rubber, it would just flop around and I don't want it to move out of alignment either.

I will also add to this page as it progresses but the true frame will probably not be able to be photographed until it has all been dismantled.

I will tell you this much though 
- I have constructed three strips of plastic paste on the inside from bottom to top. 
- They are all just wide enough to be removed through the opening at the top.
- In order to clamp them prior to pouring my casting, I had to make a key shape at the very bottom with my putty first so that I had a 3 way flange to attach a small hand clamp.

This is the first of the inside strips, it goes all the way to the bottom and ends with a flange. It is adjoined to the upper area.

This is a messy, sticky process and because my arm was only able to squeeze down the hole for the additional strips, I devised a system where I'd trowel the paste onto a suitbale thickness of wax paper, let it dry until it was almost dry but still pliable dropped it down the hole while holding the top part then gently smoothed it to the sides.










It still may not be clear but when all pieces are off and the rubber and mother mold have been removed, I will put together the frame prior to pouring and you will be able to see what I've done.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


mama mia mold !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


I'm still hanging on for the ride! LOL

Whooppeeee!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna b a moldy olde yet!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


Jordan,
I'm interested in this process because, a long time ago when I was a teenager, I made models and molds for the ceramics craft.
Of course, the molds were hard plaster, not rubber, so I'm watching closely to see how you do it in this way.
Best regards,
Don


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


That second picture looks like a shark mouth 

I see the strtip inside. That's a very clever idea.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


Okay - NOW I can see what is going to happen! This was taking too much of my time trying to anticipate your next move.

(I do have a day job and need to focus on that)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Constructing the mother mold part 1b*
> 
> Okay, now you've seen the front of the gourd with the plastic mother mold on it. The back now looks the same and butts up to the flange. So if I wrapped a belt around it, nothing would move out of alignment. It follows every bump and curve of the outside rubber so I know where to put it back on each time.
> 
> ...


Yes, come to think of it, it does look like a shark's mouth.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Breaking the mold*

Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.

I can tell you now that as of Monday, I never thought this week would end!

My stubbly haired arms are burned from acetone(and shaving, haha), I have dried plastic stuck to them and many silicone balls hide in corners of the house. However I'm hoping that my efforts will make further castings a breeze.

You can help my by crossing your fingers that I have indeed applied enough mold release or I'll be asking one of you for a chainsaw to help me finish this blog!

.....tick tick tick, Okay, here it it.

My first chore is to pry the 'entire' item from it's table, then I will use my Dremel to lightly machine the outer edges so I can get a clear view of where my separation lines are on the mother mold. It is easy to grind.

Then I gently pry the pieces where they separate easily until all are removed.

I actually ended up with 7 pieces - one broke but it's in an area that is easily belted together.










Then I draw cut lines on my rubber and while I'm actually cutting, I make sure the cut lines are where I won't mind trimming excess resin that seeps out of those later.




























Wanting to keep the rubber in one piece, I gently pull it away from the gourd which was pretty easy on the outside but it had adhered to dry plant material on the inside so it was a bugger to remove with so little room to move my hand around.










It's in the laundry sink soaking right now and will later be examined for bubbles and thin rubber areas that might need patching.

The gourd remained unscathed.










Thank you so much for your interest. Next step will be tomorrow as we test out the mold with resin.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


*X X*


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


Have a good weekend.

Keep us waiting, I think I can here a drum rolll…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


They have been crossed. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## carverofwoodnivory (Feb 12, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


Nice going Jordan …. Everything will be great I have confidence in you ….


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


I have few questions about holding the inside during material casting. But I am going to wait, I am very sure you have more than figured out how to do it.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


Ian, I am just going to lay the rubber back into it's shell and clamp all of the shell pieces together. I will pour it upside down. There will of course be a bit of seepage from the cut lines but the resin or wax dries faster than anything that could flow out.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I undestand all that's going on here, Jordan. So I'm going back to your first blog and study it step by step.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Breaking the mold*
> 
> Yes, yes, I know I have, LOL.
> 
> ...


COOL procedure!

When you say "Clamp", are you, in a way, saying you're going to wrap it with Packing Tape (or something like that)?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pouring the casting material - the end*

You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?

Yep, I got busy right after dinner and just had to see if all of this work paid off and I could indeed pour some wax tomorrow.

Prior to setting the pieces all together, I sprinkled powder onto the design surface of the rubber mold and gave it a good shake. For those of you who don't know, this is called powder coating. The reason I do this is because after resin is poured, it gives off a shine that is hard to paint. Powder coating not only dulls the surface but the powder draws the resin into the nooks and crannies. I use baby powder because I'm too lazy to look for talc but talc of any kind is fine.










Next I fit the rubber into wherever it matches the plastic - there are many many register marks on the rubber to help you find where it should go. Once I find where it fits exactly, I start to clamp the various pieces using anything that works - some areas only need hand clamps, some need a tie down and some just need a spot of duct tape. You must do this step quite correctly as if you don't, your cut seams may lose alignment and your casting material will only coat your floor.
I turn the entire mold upside down and look inside to make sure that there is room between the walls to pour material - if they are touching then you've put your rubber in wrong. Note, this is a very complicated object to mold so it must be more precise. 
Note, it is hard to tell from the picture but remember there is an inside to this project - the vessel floor is just a little lower than the hole










Then bit by bit I mix and pour my resins. I don't pour large amounts at once because a large weight of liquid could surely stretch your rubber. Smaller amounts dry without creating weight. I finish my pour just a little higher than the collar to allow for any shrinkage or sanding the bottom should it end up a bit lopsided.










When the resin is completely hardened and the whole item is cool to the touch, I remove all of the jackets and my casting is complete. I was lucky, there were so few trim lines but if there is seepage resin, it is easily sanded off. Do you notice how taking a mold from both inside and out gave such a nice texture to the inside of this vessel?










Then I gave myself a big pat on the back and had a pastry!!!! Tomorrow I will cast it in wax and the next time you see this vessel it will be in bronze.










*Just in case you're wondering - the resin was only a test to see how the mold was working. After seeing it worked, I will now pour WAX into the mold. The wax will be coated with concrete at the foundry then placed into a kiln where the wax will drip out of the concrete and leave a void where molten bronze will take the place of my wax model. This is called the lost wax process. My mold will only ever be used for wax or resin, not anything hot.
*

Thank you so much for your interest and please feel free to email me if you require any help with your project


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


That is a truly an amazing process you have done Jordan…Outstanding all the way…Until your last photo I did not realize how large that gourd is.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


It took 12 cups of resin Greg. It's heavy too. I'm tired now, happy but tired.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Jordan, that was an absolutely awesome experience!!

It's wonderful how you can DO all of that!!

OK, you're going to make a Wax copy…

From that they make a Bronze?
Won't the hot metal melt the wax?

Thanks again!
It was GREAT!
You were GREAT!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Jordan,

We think we finally caught on after going through the whole thing-not that we would ever be so amibitious to try this! It certainly entails a lot of work.

We, too, were surprised at how huge your vase is. Thanks for taking us on your journey.

L/W


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


you thought we would sleep ?

knowing you are so close
and knowing you just might do it tonight

what a great series jordan

and the work is outstanding !


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


What a journey…..... just amazing! I, like greg, did not realize just how big this was. WOW, I can just imagine the weight when it is done in bronze! Can't wait to see the end results.

Your work is just amazing Jordon, such talent….... I would love to come learn from you !


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


I am glad I checked one more time before retiring for the night.
It would have been like missing the fireworks during the 4th of july…

It has been a great learning experience with a very talented teacher.

Thank you!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


In case you wondered, like Joe, the wax will be dipped in concrete at the foundry then it will be put in a kiln until it all melts out - the concrete will then be filled with hot metal thus the term - lost wax method.

Thanks everyone, you think I would've just been happy enough to carve gourds but oh no, I had to take it to the limits!!!!! I hope they're worth the effort.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


am I missing something ?

so now, your going to pour molten bronze in that mould ?

is there another step ?


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Wow, Indeed you da man for sure.
Great blog….and as mentioned above, I too was suprised of the size of the gourd. 
I think you should be able to record the foundry process to share, but I doubt they would allow that.
How difficult will it be to remove it from the wax w/o damage to the object after cast in wax?


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Excellent Jordan! 
What a process but truly worth all the effort.
Cast it in GOLD!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Jordon: That is big. But a beautiful job. Good luck on the next step.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


I like the way you've documented the process for creating your art, making the mold, and pouring a test casting. I look forward to seeing the result in bronze. It's going to look fantastic.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Wow. That sucker is huge.
Thanks Jordan, this has been very informative.

I too am still a little confused. It this resin piece the wax vessel that will be cased in concrete and lost? Or is there another male/female cast made? Can you make another of these resin pieces from that same rubber mold?

Steve


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Hal, I've added a footnote to the photo re the wax process.

Steve, yes each time I have to replace all of the plastic supports as especially the inside of the mold is floppy and wants to move around.

Now Gold…whoa, that would be something? Anyone willing to donate their gold crowns?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Very interesting blog Jordan. I really enjoyed watching the process…and your progress.

I knew a guy that used tufa stone to make casts similar to this….of course the stone had to be carved (it is like plaster). Then a similar process…without the rubber. Either method has quite a lot of steps to work out….but the results certainly are worth it here…..that is a beautiful piece you have made. I look forward to seeing it in bronze - or gold if we can find a way to get it from Ft. Knox - or a LOT of teeth….LOL.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


An amazing process! Thank you Jordan! WOW!


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! That will make an outstanding bronze piece.
Another key to the lost wax method is that they pour the bronze into the mold while the mold is hot. This reduces heat shock to the mold and prevents if from breaking. The heat also drives off any water in the concrete (water + molten metal = bad!!!). So heating it in the kiln really serves several purposes.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Thank you Xwingace, that part is not my expertise that's for sure - well this isn't either but I saved myself a whack of money making my own mold.


----------



## fishcarver2010 (May 11, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


thats really awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


You are VERY expierenced and have obvious talent. I am in awe. How many years?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Jordan,

Where do you live?

Where do you get the Bronzing done?

Approx. how much does it cost doing it your way vs all their way?

Just curious… sounds very expensive to me…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Philzoel I have never done something like this before, only 2 dimensional shaped items.

Joe, luckily I just sold the first bronze for mega $$$$. However it costs about $900 each to have them produced. I'm getting mine done in Montana. I live in Alberta.
I saved about $1500 - $2500 for making my own mold and pouring my own wax, which speaking of that…I can't see, I've just sprung a leak!!!!










.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Looks like you have the mold on an exercise bike. Does that make it easier to harden.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


It's a saw stand Karson, it helped us to clamp it upside down, but the wax stayed liquid longer than we thought so it dripped out of the seams….right onto my glasses.

Don't try this at home!!!!


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


That is going to look fantastic after its cast. Is there going to be a patina to the bronze? Good thing for glasses!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Very imformative! Now I understand how those casting are done. Thanks for the blog… I learned a lot of information.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


Now that is truly an impressive process. Untill the photo of you and the gourd I didn't realize how huge that thing really was. Is the $900 just foundry cost or does that include the shipping costs too? When you get it back from the foundry is it in a "Finished" tready to sell, or do you still have to do a lot of work? How many of these bronze gourds to you plan to make from the one mold?

Thanks for the trip.

Ron


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pouring the casting material - the end*
> 
> You seriously didn't think I could wait until tomorrow did you?
> 
> ...


It's tentatively $900 Ron and I live in the same city so shipping wouldn't be applicable I'm not sure how many I'm making of them but I will also be involved in the patina process so I do expect to bring them home absolutely finished.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*The bronze*

It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.










But still, I feel that gourds are an odd item to include with the glorious and painstaking(I know) wood items posted here.

However, I just wanted to catch you up on the final part of the casting blog by showing you the finished bronze gourd. They are about 30 pounds in weight and such a lovely result for the work I put into them, I learned a whole lot about that process such as investing, wax trimming, metal work and patinas. I'd say the foundry does a whole lot for the money they get.










Anyways, I did one other, the bareback rigging from my wood carving of the same and I will be entering it in the Calgary Stampede bronze competition in October - as prizes for the rodeo riders. It's a five year contract, so that should keep us in peanut butter and jam.










Thanks for following the blog friends. Take care all!

PS, if this shows up twice, it's because I had trouble uploading it and now I'm not sure how to delete the one who says it's coming back in 56 minutes, LOL.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


WOW! Excellent work will result to a beautiful casting. The skills you have will really amaze the world. Am glad you are and will continue to inform LJ on your success. Thanks and will always hope for the best…
God bless and Keep it going,


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Congratulations, and carry on. Ya gotta go where ya need to. You're an amazing carver.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Absolutley beautiful stuff, as always Jordan. It's good to hear from you


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Superb Jordan, You have got to win the competition.
Any rider would be happy to take a couple of kicks in the ribs for a copy of that bronze.
Best of luck….. but really I don't think you will need it.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Hey Jordan…sure is good to hear from you again…Every time you post a project it is just a great pieve of work.
I am glad your gourds are doing good and you are making a living creating them.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Congratulations Jordan! You deserve every bit of recognition for your work. As always, fantastic work buddy!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Wow, great to see you back Jordan….... and I see in full swing to say the least!!!!
Fantastic gourd and congrats on the publication and good business. Gotta have that Peanut Butter and Jam
you know!!

Keep on posting your gourd projects for us….. "carving" applies to woodworking just as much as gourds and BTW, gourds are plant based and so are trees soooooooooooooo keep 'em coming when you can!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Viewing your work is always a joy Jordon fantastic


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Good to see your again!

Beautiful & Elegant as usual!

Nice bronzes!

Thank you.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


You do fantastic work, I'm glad to hear your doing very well and hope you do even better with the bronze. I am amazed at the beautiful pieces you produce.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan: Best of luck in the competition. Anyone who beats this entry must really have something great.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan,
Thanks for providing the details on these beautiful works.
Personally, I consider gourds to be a sort of "wood", they are vegetable matter and can be worked with woodworking tools. It's not as if they were just plastic!
I'm very glad you're getting back some of the reward you deserve. 
I was thinking of you when I saw a report of a "mountain lion" asleep in somebody's backyard. The neighbor reporting it was terrified. I thought of your roof bears and laughed.
Jordan, did you make that "mountain lion"?
LOL!
Best regards,
Don


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan,

Your castings are as impressive as the rest of your carvings. You have a great casting for a trophy. You've got my vote for a winner!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Congratulations on the commission and on the Magazine exposure ! You certainly deserve it !


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


How lovely it is to hear from the friends again. Thank you for remembering me.
No Don, I did not make the mountain lion, but don't tempt me, LOL!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Congrats on the Cover shot, Jordan! You deserve the honors to be sure.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


It is really wonderful to see you posting again AND to view your very impressive work. You deserve all the recognition that you receive - your craftsmanship is excellent and wonderful eye candy for those of us who aspire to be better crafts people. How did you fair at the Calgary competition?

Ron


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Fabulously Ron! Basically a sellout of the gourds, which was tremendous for their coming out party.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan your success is only a tribute to your skillful hands, thanks for all your posting and inspiration through out the years. Also being able to attend the Stampede in Calgary is got to be a thrill in it own right, we travel this year to Calgary for a family vacation and had a great time with the people of Alberta and sheer beauty of the area, we were so glad we had the opportunity to travel the areas around Calgary, continue success my friend…Blkcherry


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Wishing you the best in the up coming competition, but you're already THE WINNER! . . . .JUST YOU WAIT N SEE!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan,

I feel like printing those pictures you posted to hang them on the wall.

I wish you the best for the calgary competition. your pieces are just breath taking.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan, you are a very Fine Artist & Woodcarver!

Thank you for posting your work!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan,

It's good to get your update. Thirty pounds in bronze and how much does the real one weigh . . . something closer to 30 ounces?

Best wishes on the Calgary Stampede competition. From our perspective, it looks like a winner.

L/W


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


You really are an inspiration to me… thank you Jordon. your work is just amazing. Since you started your blogs I have managed to get one of my sculptures into a foundry.. supposed to be done this Friday. Reading your success, somehow makes all this work and cost feel like it just might be the next stage of my career. Good Luck!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Wow, good for you Eric, I'd love to see the finished product.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Jordan great to hear from you

Your work as always is incredible

I'm glad that you have found the

niche that you enjoy so much.

Best of luck, it will take something to

better your entry.

jamie


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Fantastic as always.

Thanks for posting


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


Hi Jordan.

Am I going nuts or do you have a background in leather carving? Those patterns look awfully familiar. Beautiful job!

Paul


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


No Paul, I don't have a background in leather carving but my father did, although I never met him. I do reference leather styled flowers but I use my own patterns.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The bronze*
> 
> It's been awhile friends, but a pleasant note from Kiefer reminded me of my ole family.
> I apologize for my absence but as I mentioned before, I am pretty well into carving gourds full time and actually making my living at it now. I even have my gourds on the front and back of a magazine publication, which is certainly an honour for me.
> ...


i love when you share !


----------

